# Z Glasur working its magic (pics)



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday i got around to stripping the old wax off (2 coats of colly 915 and one of BVP) and decided to layer some glasur. Steps consisted of snowfoam, handwash, clay, followed by blackhole applied by DA and 2 coats of glasur 3 hours apart.



























































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great pics :thumb: - paint looks very sharp


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I can confirm it looks outstanding.

I've got Concours and I am a very happy chappy. So much easier to use than Swissvax.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

VZSS250 said:


> I can confirm it looks outstanding.
> 
> I've got Concours and I am a very happy chappy. *So much easier to use than Swissvax*.


You must be joking with this one


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

cant go wrong with a great wax like glasur,car looks stunning!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

evotuning said:


> You must be joking with this one


With you on this one. Swissvax, apply, and leave for as long as you want. Have left over night on a few occasions, with no removal issues at all. I will admit that Swissvax does sweat more, but it is an oiler wax..

Mini looks very good indeed. Don't let a wax discussion take away from that.. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate - Looks lovely


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks very nice. Problems with wax removal are down to user error, not the wax.
Your car looks fantastic with it's Glasur lsp.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone with the kind responses. I have yet to use a swissvax product but will in the future. I have used many different waxes including dodo, colli, p21s.. etc. but i think glasur looks the best. Gasses but ive figured out how to keep that to a minimum.


----------



## darreni (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking good, Glasur is my first choice wax everytime.

Heres my 79,000 mile CSL after a fresh application this afternoon:


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

darreni said:


> Looking good, Glasur is my first choice wax everytime.
> 
> Heres my 79,000 mile CSL after a fresh application this afternoon:


I think glasur has taken the go to wax spot in my arsenal, amazing looking bimmer there :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Another glasur lover here


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

msb said:


> Another glasur lover here


Just amazing stuff isnt it


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow I need some of that!!!


----------



## darreni (Nov 4, 2007)

Some for sale here:

http://forums.m3cutters.co.uk/showthread.php?t=37138


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Babalu826 said:


> Just amazing stuff isnt it


yes it is, was always wondering if a £100 wax was going to be any good,live up to the hype etc, but after buying/using glasur i will say a big yes worth every penny imho:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love my Glasur,I can't fault it.


----------

